# Need a way to get rid of fleas



## waterwelldude (Jun 27, 2012)

I am looking for a way to get rid of them dang things.
I have tried using the pros. That only works for a very short time. I have used different types of powders and granules. it slows them down, but I just cant get rid of them. I'm even thinking about covering the yard with fly paper....


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

on chickens? depending on how large your flock is you can bathe them in dawn dishwashing liquid
then remove all straw or other bedding and burn it, use dawn/water in a spray bottle to spray down
clean bedding, shady area's in and around the coop/run etc. they also sell pest control products at tractor supply
but I figure tring something non toxic 1st would be best..


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

If you are talking fleas in general (as in the yard.) I will tell you what I'm looking at ... nematodes. They are a microsopic worm that feeds on fleas.

When our vet was here giving the horses their yearly shots, I ask him about natural fly control for around the barn. He told us about fly predators and how well they work for the "large barns". So we looked into it and placed an order.

The first of the little mass murders have been put on the job and the back-up crew should be here anyday now. lol

As of right now I like the predators ...
No mess or smell ...
all natural ...

I need to do a little more research on the nematodes but that is what I'm thinking... (along with some other good bugs for the garden )


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

"nematodes" don't waste your money I've been there done that, even if you get
minimal results it will takes years to get any real benefit "if" you get any at all.
I had hopes in nematodes too but all I did was waste my money..
sorry to be the bearer of bad news..
google "sticktight fleas".


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I have used dawn dish soap on the dog to try and get rid of the fleas but it didnt work. This is the first year ever that we are dealing with fleas and like you looking for a solution. So far I havent seen any on the chickens but the poor dog has them.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

DE. 
*Diatomaceous Earth*

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/pets-animals.php

And for human use.

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/How-Diatomaceous-Earth-Works.php


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

with all the remedies to rid pets of fleas especially on your dogs/cats why does your dog have fleas?
I have several dogs and use frontline plus and I have no fleas or ticks. with chickens its a bit different
for one they lay eggs you consume the eggs so using a toxin/poison to get rid of the stick tight fleas
wouldn't be an option for me or most other people who want to keep there eggs or meat free from pesticides.
the thing with the dawn dish soap is that you cant just bathe them in it you have to rid the fleas in the bedding
and surrounding area's thoroughly otherwise you will be wasting your time.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

In the house you can use a flea light and it does work ... use a "pie pan" with some soapy water in it, place a light over the pie pan. The fleas jump at the light and fall into to water. 

In the hen run you can give the hens a dust bath ... I keep wood ashes over from winter just for this... I have a metal can that I keep ashes in. (outside and not on the porch, ) I use a kitty litter pan to put the ashes in and the hens dust themselves, when need be.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Our local Lowe's sells insect sticky traps. They work wonders!

I doubt it will solve your problem but it helps. We had a terrible scorpion infestation this year, one reason why we got guineas. Putting these sticky traps in areas where people don't go like under furniture has caught so many plus other random insects.


----------



## VirginiaSue (Jul 5, 2012)

Chickens get fleas? Maybe my guinea are eating them because I've never seen my chickens scratching or any signs of parasites. I keep the dogs loaded with frontline plus so I don't have a problem there. Hmmmmm shouldn't have said never...oops! I'll be on the look out now


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Keith said:


> Our local Lowe's sells insect sticky traps. They work wonders!
> 
> I doubt it will solve your problem but it helps. We had a terrible scorpion infestation this year, one reason why we got guineas. Putting these sticky traps in areas where people don't go like under furniture has caught so many plus other random insects.


scorpion infestation ... I think I would rather have the fleas. 

I've have never had to deal with them. (and I hope I don't, they sound rather nasty)


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I have had dogs for 30 years, last year is the first time my dog has gotten them. We found them early, and still took forever to get rid of them. Buy a flea collar, cut it up in a few pieces, one goes in the vacuum to kill any you suck up. Vacuum offten. Wash the dog every 3 days. Wash the dogs bed and spinkle flea killer where ever the dog is allowed. Vacuum again and again. Do all of this for 3 weeks. Hopefully this takes care of your problem. If not keep doing all of the above till they are gone.

I hate fleas and hope never to go though that again. I had to do this 3 time before they were gone.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a veterinarian and I have used Frontline spray on chickens successfully for lice and fleas. Fipronil is now generic too. Be careful of permetrins and pyrethrens as they can be dangerous to all pets including birds. Be sure to address your coop. There are essential oils you can use safely in a coop.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> There are essential oils you can use safely in a coop.


Thanks! 

I'll take the essential oils!


----------



## jwclevelandoh (Jul 23, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> DE.
> Diatomaceous Earth
> 
> http://www.earthworkshealth.com/pets-animals.php
> ...


This stuff really works. I use it in my house . I use it on the dogs I use it on the rabbits I put some in my orange juice my wife takes it my daughters take it I keep a bin of it I the barn for the chicken to dust bathe I use it In the garden as well. It will kill lice fleas ticks If it is any kind of creepy crawley it's dead


----------



## John123john (Sep 6, 2017)

Spray tried? If not, then you can try using Adams Plus Spray. As far as I know, a lot of people speak about him very well. I did not use it myself, thank God, but if that's something I'll probably take it too), it's still possible to buy Frontline Treatment Spray


----------

